# Win my gheenoe



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

I’m doing a baffle for my Gheenoe 15’4” Highside. Pretty easy, go to the link at the bottom and join the group page. It’s $40 a spot and when spots are filled up, we will use a random number generator live to pick the winner. Gheenoe comes with 6 hp Yamaha motor, minn Kota 55# trolling motor and battery, RayMarine Dragonfly w/battery, and some Gheenoe mounting brackets (trolling motor and for larger motor). It is a sweet rig for sure!!! 
https://m.facebook.com/groups/439660219897137?ref=bookmarks


----------

